# Moving to La Cala



## killie0203 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

My family and I are relocating to La Cala and was looking for some information on places to meet people and also nurseries for our son Caillen who will be 3 in April. 

I work away on a 4 and 4 rotation so we can make friends and my wife doesn't feel isolated whilst I'm away! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers 

John


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice place there is a nursery in the centre as I have seen the kids playing. Best place to ask and get your name down is the Foreigners Dept at Mijas Town Hall. They all speak good English.


----------



## killie0203 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok perfect we will do. Even private ones as well we can look at. Do you know where we could meet people or is it just the case of going to restaurants and places? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## bev777 (Oct 26, 2012)

*La cala*

Hi John,

My husband works the same 4 on 4 off and we moved here from Scotland nov 2013
We lived in Calahonda for a year but moved to la cala last September
We don't have any Kids and I found it difficult at first trying to make friends and getting involved with things 
But I have made a few good friends and we are friends with one of my husbands co workers on his rig and his wife and son as they also moved here just after we did and they are from Scotland too
If you need any help or advice please let me know I'm more than happy to help cheers x


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi and welcome from another Expat couple in the area. Don't know anything about schooling either I'm afraid but we moved to Riviera del Sol a couple of miles up the road and can tell you La Cala is a lovely area with plenty of Brits around. There already seems to be a few of us local on the forum so I dare say you'll find people soon enough. Failing that, maybe we should all get together and have a Mijas expat meet.


----------



## killie0203 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys thanks so much for replying. We've been here for two weeks and it's a lovely place just trying to get to meet people. We are away back to scotland for our sons christening then be back in April. 

If yous would like to meet up that would be great too get to know some people!!

Think we are going to put Caillen in a spanish school!! 

Thanks


----------



## bev777 (Oct 26, 2012)

*La cala*

Hi john,

If your wife wants to contact me and maybe meet up my facebook is Beverley Walker if she wants to maybe meet for a coffee then take it from there
Thank you

Cheers Bev x


----------



## killie0203 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Bev,

That's great Amie will add you tonight and yous can arrange something thanks very much :smile: x


----------



## bev777 (Oct 26, 2012)

*La cala*

Hi john,

That's great x


----------

